# Disc golfing



## natro.hydro (Jul 31, 2014)

There has to be a fair amount of people in this site that get out and frolf, its like the most stoner friendly sport there is. shit just the other day I ran into 3 groups of people who were blazing so let hear some fun disc golfin stories. 
I found a pipe just chillin in a fairway when I went out for a round in the morning one time when I was working night shift. Sun was just coming up and I would not have seen it if I had not kicked the damn thing lol, funny thing is it looked like a goat horn but was glass, pretty original. 
Thats the best I can think of now, anybody else out there?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 31, 2014)

Not for many years have I played, but yeah, its pretty much the GOAT stoner sport, right up there with ultimate frisbee and hackey sackin...


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, not a real sport, but worthwhile for those who like it...kinda like a "Paper, Rock, Scizzors" game...completely meaningless, but fun for some.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 5, 2014)

Just went yesterday. Not many stories off the top of my head besides a hole in one on a 250-300 ft hole. But yes, a very stoner friendly sport/game. I sometimes bring a beer or two. Good activity to walk the dog.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice I almost skipped one into the basket on a 220 ft hole last week, bout lost my shit lol


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 6, 2014)

Shit I haven't playd frisbee golf in forever, I should pick up some disks​


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 12, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice I almost skipped one into the basket on a 220 ft hole last week, bout lost my shit lol


I think I would rather miss than chain out. Hate that shit.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, you guys talk about near hole-in-ones at near 300 feet. Damn, I can't imagine me throwing a frisbee half that distance. But I'm actually excited to try the game. I just don't have any friends who play.


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 16, 2014)

Me and the lads always played using the 165g's.

Made it more challenging IMO.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 17, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Wow, you guys talk about near hole-in-ones at near 300 feet. Damn, I can't imagine me throwing a frisbee half that distance. But I'm actually excited to try the game. I just don't have any friends who play.


I throw side arm but get a few step approach into if it's a long hole. See people playing by themselves all the time. Buy a disc or two and practice in a field. When you feel comfortable give her a go. Plenty of people that suck and still go.
This kid is pretty accurate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I throw side arm but get a few step approach into if it's a long hole. See people playing by themselves all the time. Buy a disc or two and practice in a field. When you feel comfortable give her a go. Plenty of people that suck and still go.
> This kid is pretty accurate.


Yeah, a forehand drive is usually gonna be easier for beginners. Having a good forehand AND backhand throw is a really good thing
I haven't been able to throw forehand for about 2 years, can't tomahawk either. Arm is jacked up like that now. It sucks


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 18, 2014)

That does suck man. Especially since on some of the courses I have played you practicaly have to be able throw both ways or some holes Will drive you nucking futs lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zebrahunterz (Aug 18, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Wow, you guys talk about near hole-in-ones at near 300 feet. Damn, I can't imagine me throwing a frisbee half that distance. But I'm actually excited to try the game. I just don't have any friends who play.


Pick up some disc go to a course and meet some new friends!

One of my favorite courses had a bong stashed at the tee-stump of hole two. It was also traditionally one of the bowl holes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> That does suck man. Especially since on some of the courses I have played you practicaly have to be able throw both ways or some holes Will drive you nucking futs lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


It does suck, but it just made my 
anhyzer throws better
I'm just stoked I can play. I couldn't even throw a disc at all for about a year. That REALLY sucked! Peace


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

zebrahunterz said:


> Pick up some disc go to a course and meet some new friends!
> 
> One of my favorite courses had a bong stashed at the tee-stump of hole two. It was also traditionally one of the bowl holes.


Yep if you don't run into atleast three people smoking you're at the wrong course. We had a hole with a tree right in front and if you hit the tree that person is buying lunch. Lost a big ass nug of dank OG in some tall grass at the "stoner bench". Hope some bum found it...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't imagine life without DG, or fishing. Straight up


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Yep if you don't run into atleast three people smoking you're at the wrong course. We had a hole with a tree right in front and if you hit the tree that person is buying lunch. Lost a big ass nug of dank OG in some tall grass at the "stoner bench". Hope some bum found it...


Ever play Delaveaga?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Ever play Delaveaga?


No sounds pretty dope. I've been to cali a few times and disc golf wasn't on the top of my list if you catch my drift. Never been to a pay to get on course myself... (don't know if that one is, but looks like it)

What's your take on it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> No sounds pretty dope. I've been to cali a few times and disc golf wasn't on the top of my list if you catch my drift. Never been to a pay to get on course myself... (don't know if that one is, but looks like it)
> 
> What's your take on it?


Def a must play course. Even worth planing a trip/vacation over. I'm from santa cruz, but that course IS one of the best for sure.[/QU


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 24, 2014)

michigan


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 17, 2014)

Man I kinda can not believe this shit happened, idk if I could have kept my cool because I was fuming at what a dick this cop was just watching this video.


----------



## Liddle (Oct 18, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I kinda can not believe this shit happened, idk if I could have kept my cool because I was fuming at what a dick this cop was just watching this video.


wow.......he must play disc golf lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 18, 2014)

Right cus how else would he have the knowledge that "all" disc golfers smoke pot...


----------



## Alphakronik (Oct 21, 2014)

I once had a park cop write me a ticket for having pot in a park. I took him to court and won since I had a medical card and it wasn't in public view. He was fired a short time thereafter. 

RIP Farva.


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)

Disc Golf > Regular Golf
It's actually fun, and you can be as loud as you want, and it's free!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Man I kinda can not believe this shit happened, idk if I could have kept my cool because I was fuming at what a dick this cop was just watching this video.


Found the article. 
Drake Law Professor Robert Rigg says the officer broke the law by trying to search the car during an equipment violation stop. “What the officer did after that was try to extend that stop into a general search of the defendant’s car, or the individual’s car. That’s not permissible anymore,” Rigg says, adding that if the driver had allowed the officer to search the car, and the officer found something illegal, chances are that evidence would be thrown out of court. “The Iowa Supreme Court has held that under the Iowa constitution you can’t convert an equipment violation stop into a general search. and any consent that would have been given would have been invalid in any event.”

The city of Ankeny did release a statement saying, in part, “The officer engages the driver in a line of questioning that is foolish and not representative of the Ankeny Police Dept.`s training or interactions with the public. This verbal exchange did not meet the level of professionalism expected of Ankeny police officers. Ankeny Police Chief Gary Mikulec respectfully apologizes for the officer`s demeaning statement.”

As for the motorist, Rigg says, “I think the young man did exactly what he was supposed to do. He did not admit to smoking marijuana. He didn’t answer that question at all and he has the right not to answer that question. And he has the right to say, look, if you want to ask me questions, why don’t you call my lawyer.”


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 17, 2014)

The park that I showed you guys, hickory hills has plain clothed cops that ride mountain bikes on the trail.


----------



## Awestun (Nov 17, 2014)

I used to enjoy it. I just haven't played in a long time. When I lived in Rochester MN used to play on a course made by the folks at IBM there. I just haven't played in a long time because of family matters and a lack of friends. I heard there is one near me here. but I don't have too many friends here to play with and my dad stinks at throwing a frisbee.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump.. Anyone discin' now days? Anyone chasing birdies or just me? ( ill settled for par)


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 8, 2016)

All about the eagles son. Was gonna go for the first time of the season last wekend, but decided I didn't wanna lose a disc in the wind or bust my ass in the mud. Maybe this weekend


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm out here. Never stopped. I live in Oregon, weather was pretty mild this winter.

Just please keep my sword out of the lake.


----------

